# Starting point for Dirk Pitt novels



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2005)

I just watched Sahara this weekend, and it got me interested in reading some other stories about Dirk Pitt. Can anyone recomend a good staring point to some more novels about this character?


----------



## Sarigar (Oct 17, 2005)

Sahara was the first Dirk Pitt novel I read, and it was a good starting point.  There are probably other novels with more on the character, but I got a good bit of information from it.


----------



## River Tam (Oct 17, 2005)

Start with "Raise the Titanic" and move forward in the series. That was the book in which the author, Clive Cussler, really arrived as a writer. Then read, in order, "Iceberg," "Vixen 03" and "Night Probe."

Here is a link to the chronological order of the Dirk Pitt books.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 17, 2005)

River Tam said:
			
		

> Start with "Raise the Titanic" and move forward in the series. That was the book in which the author, Clive Cussler, really arrived as a writer. Then read, in order, "Iceberg," "Vixen 03" and "Night Probe."
> 
> Here is a link to the chronological order of the Dirk Pitt books.




That link is very helpfull, Thanks


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 17, 2005)

Concur on starting with _Raise the Titanic_. I am also a big fan of _Vixen 03_ after that.

Some of the later novels get rather preachy and politcally correct. But the early novels are nothing but non-stop action. Booyah!


----------



## jcfiala (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the first one that I ever read was 'Inca Gold', and I thought that was was pretty good, although Sahara followed soon afterwards.  A fair number of the mid-range Dirk Pitt novels can be read in any order - it's only, oh, Valhalla rising and on where he's had things happen between the novels that more or less require an order to them.


----------

